# استفسار عن تركيبة سائل تنظيف نظام الحقن في محركات السيارات



## Teknovalley (19 مايو 2012)

أرجو ممن عنده معلومة عن تركيبة سائل تنظيف نظام الحقن في محركات السيارات الحديثة (Injection system cleaner ) أن يفيدنا بها ان امكن وجزاكم الله خيراً مقدماً


----------

